# Free economic zone



## kusurija

Hi all, ahoj všichni!
Můžete mi potvrdit nebo opravit pokus o překlad? Could You confirm or repair translation?

"Free economic zone" = (česky Svobodná ekonomická zóna?, Zóna svobodné ekonomiky?, Ekonomická zóna se svobodným statusem? ...nebo ještě jinak? Má to být oficiální a závazný (exaktní) ekonomický termín; viz také zde:) Děkuji, Thank You!


----------



## jazyk

Pravděpodobně volná ekonomická zóna.


----------



## Petra123

Našla jsem v češtině víc výrazů:
1. zona franca - termín, který se používá např. i ve španělštině (latinský původ??), v češtině ale není příliš zavedený a ani akademický slovník cizích slov ho neuvádí;
2. zóna volného obchodu - to je termín, který se používá spíš pro označení stupně ekonomické integrace mezi nezávislými státy (např. svého času CEFTA);
3. bezcelní zóna - tady mám ale pocit, že jde užší termín (tj. pouze osvobození od cel, nikoliv příp. dalších daní).

Setkala jsem se i s kombinací výše uvedeného: "tzv. zona franca (bezcelní zóna)". K té bych se asi přiklonila.


----------



## Jana337

Pokud vím, nejčastěji se říká "zvláštní ekonomická zóna" nebo "svobodná ekonomická zóna". Jedná se o takový ostrůvek v zemích s netržní ekonomikou, pro který platí liberálnější pravidla (např. v Číně). "Zóna volného obchodu" je něco úplně jiného - týká se obchodu mezi několika zeměmi.


----------



## kusurija

Díky všem, tak to asi bude "Svobodná ekonomická zóna"...


----------

